
New Year’s Resolutions and the Science of Willpower (2015) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/new-years-resolutions-and-the-science-of-willpower
======
topaz0
This work has failed to replicate, see e.g. [1]

1\.
[http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/cover_story...](http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/cover_story/2016/03/ego_depletion_an_influential_theory_in_psychology_may_have_just_been_debunked.html)

